# Food problems



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

To start off, I am neither anorexic, and do not have bulimia. 
I just want to know if one, I should see a psychologist, and two, what the name for the problem may be.

Basically, I have what I think are anxiety problems with food, but this seems to not be recognised as an anxiety disorder. I tend to eat slowly, like to eat things tiny, don't eat well in front of other people and when I am upset (like now) I don't eat, or eat very little.
I really enjoy eating things in little pieces, my friend picked up on it, because firstly I look at what I eat before I consume it, then eat a tiny bite. It just tastes better that way.

My friends also notice that I tend not to eat in social situations, and claim they have never seen me eat. I feel that when I do eat in front of them, I am very weary of my surroundings and feel somewhat embarrassed. 

Lastly, I have suffered from this before when I was 14, and now I am 19, so the symptoms are still there. The only difference is, is when I was 14 I didn't eat much at all and dropped to under 6 stone, because of being upset when someone hurt my feelings. This happened in a couple of months, and I was referred to a doctor and they gave me some medication so that my stomach would WANT to eat. Since then I have never been underweight again.

What I am afraid of, is it coming back. =/


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Just my opinion, but it sounds like you are not suffering from any eating disorder as far as I'm concerned, maybe a little, but not really something to worry about. If you are healthy, and don't suffer any physical pains, then your perfectly fine. I see that you use food as a way to escape the problems of life, just like people who jog, bike, or go on the internet. Its perfectly normal, just as long as you don't lose control of your life. Your an adult now, and you know your limits.


----------



## Ninja (Jun 28, 2009)

In groups, perhaps its a primal carnivorous fear that others will take your food, so you need to guard it and not eat in their midst. If this is the hidden case, they don't care about your food and have their own. Eat. They think you opening your mouth and putting food in is acceptable, along with the follow chewing and swallowing. 

However, maybe the people you eat with are a petite, same group of girls who tend to be judgmental, and pick apart anything abnormal or different because they have run out of anything really substantial to talk about on your group meal outings, and you don't want to give them a reason to turn it on you. If that's the case, I recommend not caring about this aspect of their personality, of THEM.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I eat very slow, like a turtle. But my plate is always clean in the end. Totally clean.




inebriato said:


> My friends also notice that I tend not to eat in social situations, and claim they have never seen me eat. I feel that when I do eat in front of them, I am very weary of my surroundings and feel somewhat embarrassed.


I find this pretty weird.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

It seems to be more of an OCD and anxiety issue. Anorexia stems from those, but you obviously aren't anorexic because you haven't taken it to extremes in bringing danger to yourself physically, but you might have some anxiety issues or even some control issues. Emotionally it's something that needs to be addressed so it doesn't turn into anorexia.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Ninja said:


> However, maybe the people you eat with are a petite, same group of girls who tend to be judgmental, and pick apart anything abnormal or different because they have run out of anything really substantial to talk about on your group meal outings, and you don't want to give them a reason to turn it on you. If that's the case, I recommend not caring about this aspect of their personality, of THEM.


It's usually men I hang around with, who aren't the the most healthy, the are overweight. I just don't understand why i can't eat in front of people to be honest. =/



WickedQueen;109741
[SIZE=4 said:


> I find this pretty weird.
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]


Trust me, I find it weird myself.



BehindSmile said:


> It seems to be more of an OCD and anxiety issue. Anorexia stems from those, but you obviously aren't anorexic because you haven't taken it to extremes in bringing danger to yourself physically, but you might have some anxiety issues or even some control issues. Emotionally it's something that needs to be addressed so it doesn't turn into anorexia.


I'm pretty scared, so thank you I will look into it and maybe my GP will recommend me to talk to someone.


----------



## Ninja (Jun 28, 2009)

Perhaps it's that you don't want to encourage unhealthy behavior of people. They eat around each other, and support each other in this habit. They became the way they are by doing what they are doing, eating in those places, around each other, by putting food in their mouths in that way. You find yourself in the same situation they are in, and don't want to become like them, so you refuse to walk the same path that could lead you to the same destination. Physically unappealing and unhealthy. Mix this with a bit of disgust, and we have a tendency not to eat. Hopefully you get the food to go if you order


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Ninja said:


> Perhaps it's that you don't want to encourage unhealthy behavior of people. They eat around each other, and support each other in this habit. They became the way they are by doing what they are doing, eating in those places, around each other, by putting food in their mouths in that way. You find yourself in the same situation they are in, and don't want to become like them, so you refuse to walk the same path that could lead you to the same destination. Physically unappealing and unhealthy. Mix this with a bit of disgust, and we have a tendency not to eat.


You really have a positive outlook on things. There is a possibility you are right, I do like to set "good examples", in what I think is a good example. I don't drink or do drugs, and people say I sometimes change their behavior about it.
Thanks for that thought.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

inebriato said:


> I'm pretty scared, so thank you I will look into it and maybe my GP will recommend me to talk to someone.


Talking to someone can be very good, I would definitely bring it up. You want to catch these warning signs before they get worse.


----------

